# GT: Game 58 @ Sonics 3/1



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(28-29) @ 
Seattle Sonics(22-35)

WHEN: Thursday, March 1st, 2007 - 7:30 PM PT; 10:30 PM ET
WHERE: Key Arenas - Seattle, WA
MEDIA: TNT; ESPN AM 710
Season Meetings: Sonics Win 95-85
Clippers Win 98-76
Clippers Win 96-91



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Daniel Ewing | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas | Elton Brand

Key Reserves







|







|








Will Conroy | Quinton Ross | Chris Kaman

Bobcats Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Earl Watson | Ray Allen | Rashard Lewis | Chris Wilcox | Nick Collison

 Key Reserves







|







|








Luke Ridnour | Mickael Gelabale | Johan Petro


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 98-94
Q's Prediction Record: 34-23

Q's Game Preview:



After a win at the Staples Center, the Sonics will be looking for revenge at home, while the Clippers will try to get back to .500. Clippers were lead by Maggette and Brand's scoring Wednesday night along with Elton's phenomenal all around game, dropping 7 dimes, a new season high. Cassell has an abdominal strain if I'm not mistaken and may miss the game, which will mean that youngsters Daniel Ewing and Will Conroy will have a lot of pressure on their shoulders respectively. Sonics' Ray Allen couldn't do much against Clippers' Wing Quinton Ross, who has been giving Allen fits. Mike Dunleavy Sr. is 7-1 in his last 8 against Seattle and the Clippers are 8-5 on the second night of back to back games, they were 0-13 on the first, but ended it finally.

Click to expand...




*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hopefully Cassell is alright from tonight is able to play. I also hope that the Clippers win and get back to .500.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

According To Mike Greenfield from TeamRankings.com, the Sonics are expected to be victors by a margin of 1.6 or better. Seattle also has a 57.1% chance to win the game, which is the least of the night as the Sonics are ranked 24th in the Rankings and the Clippers are 17th. Let's go Clippers!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the Clippers suck on the road..ALOT....but the Sonics suck in general so i mean if the Clippers played better than tehy did yesterday at home then i say they can win it, and although we are veeeery thin in the backcourt and pg especially i say rest Sam and give Conroy some time, either backing up Daniel or something, but damn we signed him to a 10-day why not find out if he is going to be able to help us?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*for livy!!!*


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> *for livy!!!*


maaan hahah that GIf is so ******** funny :lol:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow i barely saw that Daniel Ewing is starting....hmm time to see whaT Conroy is all about ..!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Im anxious to see Conroy play myself andI believe he was leading the NBADL in assists. There is no doubt Conroy will by hyped for this game considering he went to UW.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sonics/2003596192_webray01.html



> Sonics guard Ray Allen will miss tonight's game against the Los Angeles Clippers because of left ankle inflammation.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell isn't starting and it seems like he won't play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sonics control the tip.

Wilkins misses a jumper.

Mobley hits a nice jumper.

Wilkins misses a runner.

TT misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ridnour hits a jumper off of the screen.

Maggette drives but it carely misses.

Lewis hits a tough jumper.

TT misses a bank.

Ridnour scores and gets fouled by Ewing...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ridnour completes the 3 point play.

Brand misses a mid jumper.

Wilkins posts up and scores.

Ewing misses and TT gets the loose ball foul.

Terrible start to the game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lewis misses but Collison tips it in.

Ewing hits a long jumper.

Bump foul on Maggette, non-shooting.

Wilkens and Wilcox miss.

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox misses a long jumper.

Kaman with a little floater that goes in.

Lewis drives and hits the finger roll.

Maggette for a long jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Collison misses a somewhat easy shot.

Mobley misses a long 2 but it goes out on a Sonic.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down, 11-13.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses a jumper.

Wilcox hits a funky hook.

Ewing can't catch an easy pass...

Bump foul on Kaman, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox air balls it.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot, nice Maggette keep driving they can't stop the drive.

Maggette misses both FT's?????

Ridnour with a odd layup.

Brand gets fouled on the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Technical on Ridnour.

Mobley makes the T FT.

Brand makes both FT's.

Maggette with the steal and he blows the layup....

Collison misses a jumper.

Mobley for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lewis banks a sweet shot in.

Mobley for a long 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Collison gets fouled on the shot by Kaman his 2nd.

Timeout taken.

Tied game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Collison makes both FT's.

Mobley is on fire as he hits another jumper.

Lewis misses a jumper.

Maggette turns it over.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Maggette turns it over.


again.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Petro bricks an OPEN shot.

Maggette turns it over....


Bump foul by A. Williams, penalty.

Petro makes 1 out of 2.

Ewing turns it over.

Collison makes a jumper.

Mobley misses in and out but it goes out on Ridnour.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand turns it over and Lewis scores.

End of 1st.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 21
Sonics 26

TERRIBLE END to the quarter. Please stop turning it over. It seems like not having a true PG right now is hurting the team big time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Conroy is in.

Kaman misses a hook.

Wilcox posts up and misses.

Kaman posts up and gets fouled on the shot.

Kaman misses both FT's.

Watson with an AIR BALL 3.

Kaman bobbles it but scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wiclox misses twice.

Ross misses twice.

Petro misses a jumper.

Kaman UGLY SHOT. uke:

Wilknis misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley gets fouled, non-shooting.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down, 23-26.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Conroy steps out of bounds.

Lewis misses and Collison gets the loose ball foul.

Kaman hits a jumper.

Lewis drives and scores.

Offensive foul on Maggette, his 2nd......


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Steal by TT and then travels.

STOP TURNING IT OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ridnour drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ridnour makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman hits a bank shot.

Lewis hits a jumper.

Conroy drives and misses.

Wilcox gets fouled, smart foul on TT.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

questionable calls


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox makes 1 out of 2.

Brand travels......................

Lewis hits a 3......


dsklfksldfdfskljk


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

this team is awful...let's just call it quits and hang this season up


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

another bull**** foul call


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

and ANOTHER bull**** foul call


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Brand gets fouled every single time he gets a rebound


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

What a terrible game. It sucks. With no Cassell or Livingston this team is lost big time.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

there's no way there ever going to win without cassell or livingston


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

That was painful to watch...

The offense was terrible, no point guard play to setup the offense or create for anyone.

Conroy looked pretty good from what I saw, after watching the Arizona game. I think he more then earned another 10 day contract with his good D, understanding of his role, and energy.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

These players need to wash their hands before the play next time, I swear, what is everyone? Butterfingers? Can't control a ****ing rebound.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers without a good PG aren't going to survive long. It just goes to show how much Cassell is needed right now without him everything is a mess.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ok, time to calm down. Clippers could have won this game if they had just grabbed an extra rebound or two but having no real PG out there is what cost them this game as during the end they just were horrible. The last play was just plain stupid, should have gaven it to someone[Maggette] going to the hoop and have hoped for a foul if they would have missed[wow, Q wanted Maggette to get the last shot, surprising], oh well, can't complain but have to move on and look to the next game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Any word on how long Cassell is out? I wasn't really listening to the TNT announcers.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont know if there is even anything good about this game i can mention but i guess the fact that Conroy look ok, it looked like if he can get the ball to the men we need, but why didnt he atleast take some open Js?
the Clippers looked horrible today, lost....wow.....could not knock down a shot, did they even make 2 shots in a row in the 3rd and 4th??? same ole story...whenever the Sonics missed they just got their rebound and scored...they should have won this game, but that stupid 2 second shot, and their lack of rebounding killed us, and **** Kaman looked horrible, atleast they didnt turn it over the last possession of the game and atleast gota shot off....
horrible....if the Clippers played like this against a SONICS team without RAY ALLEN, imagine how they are gonna do against a team tahts actually good?? 
boy 

 

i dont know...something needs to happen...but really what??? you cant teach a ******* basketball team 
"Hey make some shots" its the same ole ******* story with this team and their horrible shooting damint 
aelkgjlsj'fdj


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i ****ing hate charles barkely...the biggest clipper-hater there is...**** that fat piece of ****...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

we lost because of our inability to box out in the last few possessions...two offensive rebounds were given up in the closing moments...i think both times, it was kaman's man...right now, i value conroy more than kaman...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

No, neither time was it kaman's fault. I know what youre talking about. Even the TNT guys said brand was to blame on the first one. Brand strangely left his man to go way out on the perimeter, even though the guy he was going to double hadnt beaten his defender. That left kaman all alone with both wilcox and collison. Kaman positioned himself in the middle, at least making sure that collision was boxed out if the rebound went that way, and took out about 45 degrees of wilcox as well. But the rebound bounced right to wilcox line of direction... But wouldnt have been a problem if brand hadnt jumped way out. 

On the second one, where collison got the O board and put it in, I believe it was rashard lewis yet again blowing by maggette, so kaman had to defend the shot...kaman altered the shot a little, the shot missed, but obviously then collison was unguarded and he put it back. So that was a lose lose situation.

If youre going to fault kaman despite his good numbers off of the bench, fault him for something that was bad....like missing 4 free throws.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> No, neither time was it kaman's fault. I know what youre talking about. Even the TNT guys said brand was to blame on the first one. Brand strangely left his man to go way out on the perimeter, even though the guy he was going to double hadnt beaten his defender. That left kaman all alone with both wilcox and collison. Kaman positioned himself in the middle, at least making sure that collision was boxed out if the rebound went that way, and took out about 45 degrees of wilcox as well. But the rebound bounced right to wilcox line of direction... But wouldnt have been a problem if brand hadnt jumped way out.
> 
> On the second one, where collison got the O board and put it in, I believe it was rashard lewis yet again blowing by maggette, so kaman had to defend the shot...kaman altered the shot a little, the shot missed, but obviously then collison was unguarded and he put it back. So that was a lose lose situation.
> 
> If youre going to fault kaman despite his good numbers off of the bench, fault him for something that was bad....like missing 4 free throws.



you are right, that first board was brand's fault...i remember watching that and wondering why brand was doubling a guy that was in the process of taking a turn around baseline jumper floating out of bounds...the second one, however, was kaman's fault...


that conroy kid was impressive...forcing that last turnover, and without any timeouts remaining, took the inbound and fed the ball to brand for the brick...conroy had a few nice passes, and his handles were pretty good...if he were to gain a little confidence in his shot, he could be a keeper for the rest of the year...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

why is it that the Clippers can not score EVER it seems like in 3 possessions in a row.....their plays look so ....
out of sync? ???
DAMNIT


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

plenty of things to blame, terrible shooting, kaman missing free throws, maggette's inability to guard lewis, poor play running, lots of dumb turnovers in the first half, etc.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Conroy lookd great with his passes. Some of the passes he made i dont think ewing could make on a good day. But it also seemed like conroy had zero offense though...or at least wasnt looking for his shot at all. 

I dont see how jason hart can give us that much more than conroy. Regardless, i do think that ewing is on the way out at the end of the year...we will probably give diaz a try.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

People need to stop blaming Kaman for anything, he did nothing wrong all game. Only frustrating stuff he did was his usual 6 spins before a shot/pass but finished most of the time. 10/9 off the bench, solid enough. If anything is to blame it's Dunleavy for not putting in a few players off the bench during the last possession with having a play drawn up that they know and those three run it. Maggette couldn't do anything on Lewis which brings me to ask why the hell wasn't Singleton in to guard him? Clippers just couldn't rebound tonight or run a play, which is expected when you have a third string PG starting.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> People need to stop blaming Kaman for anything, he did nothing wrong all game. Only frustrating stuff he did was his usual 6 spins before a shot/pass but finished most of the time. 10/9 off the bench, solid enough. If anything is to blame it's Dunleavy for not putting in a few players off the bench during the last possession with having a play drawn up that they know and those three run it. Maggette couldn't do anything on Lewis which brings me to ask why the hell wasn't Singleton in to guard him? Clippers just couldn't rebound tonight or run a play, which is expected when you have a third string PG starting.


I thought Kaman did just fine. Biggest problem was certainly guarding Lewis, it was pretty clear early on that Maggette was having trouble on him. I think Singleton came in to guard him for only somethin like one possession.


----------

